# Lake Snowden report



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I braved the wind last night to try bank fishing Snowden. I lasted where I wanted to fish for maybe 20 minutes, but the wind was just too much. It was hard to cast, impossible to keep a wind-blown bow out of the line (wicked cross wind), and it wasn't worth fighting it. I hoofed it to a more secluded bay out of the wind and spotted a lot of fish back in there. A few small bass, lots of bluegills...and a pod of HUMONGOUS carp. You can guess what was about to get my attention. One carp I am positive was 30lbs, it was the biggest common carp I have ever seen in the area. The rest were "smaller" but still 10lbs+. I had a few small buggy panfish flies that I hoped may trick one of the submarines into eating. Unfortunately, those bluegills they were surrounded by refused to let anything else eat! After hooking a few of the gills the carp refused to even look half interested. They never left but never gave a fly a 2nd look, either. Bluegills, I love that you wanted to play, but I needed you to GO AWAY! 



















Towards dusk I lost a decent bass (I think it was decent) on a deer hair bug. Complicated story, I was wading shin deep and was casting/walking at the same time. I stepped in some line as I was casting, the bug came down at the end of the cast, I looked down to untangle my foot and a bass grabbed the motionless bug. I realized it too late, my set had nothing on it because the wind had blown a little slack in the line, and by the time I got tight and tried to set again it was too late. 

Good to know the bass are starting to look up, though!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

What bay did you go to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Went back and braved the cold and windy conditions Saturday morning. Found a different sheltered bay and caught this bass on a #4 olive/white Magic Head streamer. Had 2 other fish follow and not take. The wind was nasty again, and it was hard to believe that a few days prior it was 86 degrees!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Where you on the side of the dam or the boat ramp.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bonifas9017 said:


> Where you on the side of the dam or the boat ramp.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lat 39°14'47.31"N
Long 82°11'59.33"W


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Lat 39&#176;14'47.31"N
> Long 82&#176;11'59.33"W



Hmm that doesn't take me to lake snowden it takes me to someone's house close to the lake but not a cove


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's what Google Earth told me. Are you calling Google Earth a liar?


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

That where I looked


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Ok I think I found it. Lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

